# مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل تكبير الصورة بنسبة 2000% و بادق التفاصيل



## zapata (21 يناير 2009)

*سلام المسيح لكل الاعضاء دة ول موضوع اعملة على كل المنتديات  باختصار دة عبار عن برنامج بيكبر الصورة بنسبة 2000% و بادق التفاصيل 
وهو
برنامج رائع لتكبير اي جزء من الصورة 
يصل حجم التكبير الى 2000% نعم الى 2000%
مع الدقة المتناهية في الجزء الذي تم تكبيره
رائع لمن يعمل التصميمات .. ورؤية تفاصيل دقيقة للغاية
فكرة البرنامج تعتمد على مجموعة الفلاتر الموجودة به
البرنامج سريع في عملية التكبير ولايأخذ وقتا مثل بقية البرامج
يمكن لك ايضا اخذ مقطع من فيلم وتكبيره ... والكثير جدا مع هذا البرنامج


البرنامج لدقته الشديدة في توضيح الصور .. حائز على العديد من الجوائز





عن الأخ oneman




بيئة عمل المنتجات المطروحة:
Microsoft Windows XP / Vista 32-bit Only 




البرنامج كما هو سريع في التكبير خفيف في التحميل ايضا
حجم البرنامج 1.44 MB 
 ودة اللينك     http://rapidshare.com/files/165798756/Reshade.Image.Enlarger.v1.51.rar

يارب يعكبكم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*برنامج جميل

شكرا zapata

وجاري التجربه​*


----------



## Ferrari (21 يناير 2009)

ميرسي على البرنامج

شكراً على تعبك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

ميررررسى ليك على البرنامج 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## trank (26 يناير 2009)

ميررررسى ليك على البرنامج 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## hany6763 (27 يناير 2009)

great,thanks


----------



## اسرائيل وابوه (27 يناير 2009)

with my pleasure &thanks to y 
but i don't think it is true


----------



## maramero (11 يوليو 2009)

مرسي علي البرنامج و جاري التحميل


----------



## youhana16 (11 يوليو 2009)

*جارى التجربه والإفاده مع الشكر لكل من يقد تعب فى خدمه إخوته من أجل المحبه*


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اوى وانا حجربة واقولك


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

الرابط مش شغال
ربنا يباركك


----------

